# Was Jesus Amil?



## JM (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting blog post.



> “Lord, are you at this time going to restore the kingdom to Israel?”
> 
> 
> After being taught for 40 days by Jesus about the kingdom, the disciples are not asking if he is going to restore the kingdom to Israel, but when. It is a foregone conclusion with the disciples that Israel has a future in the kingdom of God.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 8, 2007)

I think a good argument can be made for the amill position from Matt. 13. 

Mat 13:36 Then Jesus sent the multitude away, and went into the house: and his disciples came unto him, saying, Declare unto us the parable of the tares of the field. 
Mat 13:37 He answered and said unto them, He that soweth the good seed is the Son of man; 
Mat 13:38 The field is the world; the good seed are the children of the kingdom; but the tares are the children of the wicked [one]; 
Mat 13:39 The enemy that sowed them is the devil; the harvest is the end of the world; and the reapers are the angels. 
Mat 13:40 As therefore the tares are gathered and burned in the fire; so shall it be in the end of this world. 
Mat 13:41 The Son of man shall send forth his angels, and they shall gather out of his kingdom all things that offend, and them which do iniquity; 
Mat 13:42 And shall cast them into a furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth. 
Mat 13:43 Then shall the righteous shine forth as the sun in the kingdom of their Father. Who hath ears to hear, let him hear. 
Mat 13:44 Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto treasure hid in a field; the which when a man hath found, he hideth, and for joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field.  
Mat 13:45 Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a merchant man, seeking goodly pearls: 
Mat 13:46 Who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had, and bought it. 
Mat 13:47 Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto a net, that was cast into the sea, and gathered of every kind: 
Mat 13:48 Which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down, and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away. 
Mat 13:49 So shall it be at the end of the world: the angels shall come forth, and sever the wicked from among the just, 
Mat 13:50 And shall cast them into the furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


And another from 2Peter:

2Pe 3:10 But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in the which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up. 
2Pe 3:11 [Seeing] then [that] all these things shall be dissolved, what manner [of persons] ought ye to be in [all] holy conversation and godliness, 
2Pe 3:12 Looking for and hasting unto the coming of the day of God, wherein the heavens being on fire shall be dissolved, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat? 
2Pe 3:13 Nevertheless we, according to his promise, look for new heavens and a new earth, wherein dwelleth righteousness.

And 1 Cor:

1Cr 15:20 But now is Christ risen from the dead, [and] become the firstfruits of them that slept. 
1Cr 15:21 For since by man [came] death, by man [came] also the resurrection of the dead. 
1Cr 15:22 For as in Adam all die, even so in Christ shall all be made alive. 
1Cr 15:23 But every man in his own order: Christ the firstfruits; afterward they that are Christ's at his coming. 
1Cr 15:24 Then [cometh] the end, when he shall have delivered up the kingdom to God, even the Father; when he shall have put down all rule and all authority and power. 
1Cr 15:25 For he must reign, till he hath put all enemies under his feet. 
1Cr 15:26 The last enemy [that] shall be destroyed [is] death. 
1Cr 15:27 For he hath put all things under his feet. But when he saith all things are put under [him, it is] manifest that he is excepted, which did put all things under him. 
1Cr 15:28 And when all things shall be subdued unto him, then shall the Son also himself be subject unto him that put all things under him, that God may be all in all.

And 2 Thess:

2Th 1:6 Seeing [it is] a righteous thing with God to recompense tribulation to them that trouble you; 
2Th 1:7 And to you who are troubled rest with us, when the Lord Jesus shall be revealed from heaven with his mighty angels, 
2Th 1:8 In flaming fire taking vengeance on them that know not God, and that obey not the gospel of our Lord Jesus Christ: 
2Th 1:9 Who shall be punished with everlasting destruction from the presence of the Lord, and from the glory of his power; 
2Th 1:10 When he shall come to be glorified in his saints, and to be admired in all them that believe (because our testimony among you was believed) in that day.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 8, 2007)

The restoration of the kingdom of Israel simply refers to the re grafting of the Jews unto the vine as per Romans. This was obviously fulfilled after the Jerusalem was destroyed and many Jews (the remnant) came to the faith after they realized that Christ's words were vindicated. This coincided with the total elimination of the Old Covenant order.

As of today, those who willingly choose a false religion, whether Judaism, Islam, Hindu or Mormonism do so to their own detriment.

All eschatology has been fulfilled except the second coming and the final judgment.

Christians need to act responsibly and start spreading the gospel to all men so that the elect will believe instead depending upon their faulty interpretation of scripture which gives them an excuse to not evangelize the Jews with the truth merely because they feel that some how in the future by some miraculous miracle all Jews are going to be converted.


----------

